# Code question--resurfacing brick fireplace w/ wood-burning insert



## amycarlson (May 22, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum, and I need some HELP! We are wanting to reface our lovely pinkish-colored brick fireplace. I have a couple of questions. What I'd like to do is to sheetrock the upper part of the fireplace and hang an LCD above (frame around w/ 1x2s to leave a space for cords behind the sheetrock). Is that OK to do? I've been trying to figure out the code, and it says no combustable material, and I realize sheetrock is combustable, but I am assuming that since it will be over 12" away from the opening I would be alright. Correct? As a sidenote, we never use the insert...so heat really isn't an issue, but obviously would like things done to code in case we move.

Next, we plan on squaring the opening and putting granite over the surface of the bottom area. 
Am I OK to add a wood mantle over the granite? I will have about 16in of clearance from the bottom of where I want the mantle after we square the opening. I'm going to attempt to attach pics.

Thanks in advance for the help!!!!


----------



## doobiess (Nov 8, 2008)

if your using drywall which is sheet roc and that is just its brand name.. but actually its a fire barrier and a good thing for home insurance compared to lath and plaster which i have half and half.. but appling drywall directly to the brick proably isnt a good idea .. but instead extending the wall out slightly so there is an air gap.. but then again as for codes i cant say for sure.. thats just what i would do.. and rebuild the outside fireplace with that stone you can buy at Home Depot... just my 2 cents


----------



## beth285 (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree that the drywall is a lot better fire barrier and would be the ideal choice. As far as it meeting the codes you should be able to look up the building inspector's number listed under your county name in the phone book. Had to do the same thing a couple of years ago but they were glad to help.


----------



## Martinglmt (Nov 23, 2008)

Your wood burning stove should have a tag on the back of the appliance. With the name and model you should be able to download the owners manual from the website which will give you the required clearances to combustibles. Don't hang the mantel till you check the clearances with the manufacturer...16" may be too close for a wood stove. From your picture it looks like a freestanding woodburning stove installed into an alcove application. Some of the clearances may be printed as well on the back of the stove.


----------

